# Volkswagen Haiku



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

Stole this idea from someone else, but I thought we ought to have a thread filled w haiku poems abt vws.
The standard format is 5-7-5.
I'll start.
Love my dub so much
It breaks but I can forgive
I'll never sell it
*><*


----------



## no_dub_to_rub (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

the vortex hates me
Just because i am 14
but i am no noob


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (no_dub_to_rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_dub_to_rub* »_the vortex hates me
Just because i am 14
but i am no noob

Its cool, when I was 14 I hung around at VW meets every friday night in the summer.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (Horror Business)*

Turbo is in limp
It only does it sometimes
Please be a sensor!
*><*


----------



## no_dub_to_rub (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (Horror Business)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horror Business* »_
Its cool, when I was 14 I hung around at VW meets every friday night in the summer.

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (no_dub_to_rub)*

Passat, 2 Jettas
Our current stable make-up
2 Silver 1 White


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

I don't understand
Roof racks on top of a dub?
You look like the cops
---
The more love I give
The more it just wants to break
Please give me a break!
*><*


----------



## 1993EuroVan (Sep 2, 2006)

My slow vanagon
slow you are on the highways
you are like a brick


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Diesel torque is great
Mileage increases higher
Fuel price saddens


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (scidanw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scidanw* »_Diesel torque is great
Mileage increases higher
Fuel price saddens

The price for diesel
While it does cost more daily
Premium is HIGH
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Mk2's Haiku dies
Often despite re-Haiku
Maybe this holds on?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (no_dub_to_rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_dub_to_rub* »_the vortex hates me
Just because i am 14
but i am no noob

lol


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (71DubBugBug)*

i've been banned 3 times
but still i come back for more
i'm a vortex whore


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (mkII_short_dub)*

Mk2's, like the clap,
Right when you think they are gone,
They just resurface...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

Passat, Jettas now.
2 Sciroccos, buses, bugs
that have all gone bye


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

The hugest smile
Is what comes over my face
When my dub works right
*><*


----------



## jjgti18t (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Swirl marks on My Dub
Buff and polish like madman
Indigo Blue shines

edit, fixed my syllables










_Modified by jjgti18t at 11:39 AM 4-1-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (jjgti18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjgti18t* »_Swirl marks on My Dub
Buff and polish like madman
Indigo Blue looks sweet

You've got 6 in the last line.
*><*


----------



## jjgti18t (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

got me there don't ya, and I was all proud of it. I guess I fail.. but my car is still shiney.


----------



## jjgti18t (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_I don't understand
Roof racks on top of a dub?
You look like the cops


HA!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (jjgti18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjgti18t* »_got me there don't ya, and I was all proud of it. I guess I fail.. but my car is still shiney.

Try again, plz. Kthx.
*><*


----------



## jjgti18t (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Try again, plz. Kthx.
*><* 

I fixed it


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

R32, yeah
It's got a VR6,yeah
No you can't drive it!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (G60toR32)*

regarding our 16v GLI:
Take'er for a go
you know she is good for one,
bet she likes it, too


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

drove to buffalo
to trade for some hot new wheels
im a wheel whore too


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re:*

Rubbin' is Dubbin' 
Slam it B-B-S R-S
No fat chicks allowed




_Modified by Minimaulak at 9:28 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Minimaulak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minimaulak* »_Rubbin' is Dubbin' 
Slam it on B-B-S R-S
No fat chicks allowed



second line has 8 syllables chief, try 7 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (G60toR32)*

fixed; counting is over rated, anyway.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Minimaulak)*

"Slammed on," would've sounded better, but I'm no critic.
*><*


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

bought for five hundred
one massive list of repairs
will it never end


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (92mkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92mkII* »_bought for five hundred
one massive list of repairs
will it never end

No it never ends.
Got burnt for 500 bucks.
You know you love it.
who knew sarcasm in Haiku would be so cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (G60toR32)*

ha ha! Yeah, I do love it.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (G60toR32)*

500's a steal
I thought I was doing well
5,000 still owed








*><*


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

20 thou to go
love it better than my house
200 K left! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Adam253 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (G60toR32)*

Check Engine Lights on
But then when isn't it on
It's always something


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Enzodude how can
1.8t nevar lose?
jeep four liter.... great

Yeah, I'm gonna get published in no time.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Adam253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam253* »_Check Engine Lights on
But then when isn't it on
It's the coilpacks









Fixed.








*><*


----------



## IbisWhiteWolf (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Eight Valves of Fury
I Let Fury Have The Hour
I Need More Power


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Adam253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam253* »_Check Engine Lights on
But then when isn't it on
It's always something









nice one!


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

my car is a pain
ridiculous to maintain
still, love the drivetrain
Haiku are cool (the plural has no 's').
hadn't stumbled upon such a thread in a while...


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (VeeRsixx)*

April freezing rain
put my Jetta in the ditch
Tow guy took my cash










_Modified by 92mkII at 7:19 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (92mkII)*

High 70's here
Not rubbing it in, OK?
But, sunroof's open...


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

Just fixed my sunroof
Can't even use the d*mn thing
You Cali guys suck


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (92mkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92mkII* »_April freezing rain
put my Jetta in the ditch
Tow guy took my cash









Ate the ditch before
It cost a lot of money
Seventy here too !!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (VeeRsixx)*

Barefoot on the lawn,
But, shoot, all the beer is gone,
Got a Mk2 though


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (VeeRsixx)*

^ Not for me, I'll pass, but, hey, you do your thing, all is good.
Cheers as well!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (VeeRsixx)*

Oh no, I'm fine with that, though, yeah, it's not as fun as beer on the lawn...







It's the part you removed I was referring to as passing on (the mod of my Haiku), not that there's anything wrong with that...








As for our V6 being LEV...not sure, but she did very well last smog test. I forget the exact setup down there...
Haiku:
LEV V6?
It's no Prius..._thankfully_
I'm still out of beer...


----------



## Adam253 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Fixed.










LOL well, at the moment it's the throttle body


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

troubleshooting sucks
engine code is BJS
damn lambda sensors
-----
i'll get them fixed, it is just a pain...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (VeeRsixx)*

Sheepskin seat covers
Warm and fuzzy all over
Hope not too hairy


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

Damn electrical
I see not backwards at night
And that's in two cars!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

Damn electrical
Sunroof opens on its own
Hope it doesn't rain
*><*


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Hey, what a fun thread!
It's been so entertaining
reading all these posts...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (Boogety Boogety)*

Damn electrical
Have no third brake light either
But really, who cares?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

You've no third break light
And you're wondering, "who cares?"
The guy behind you?








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Meh, rarely driven,
except for spanks in the night
or the rare weekend
Project, really, now
Too busy with our others
for full attention


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

lambda sensor shot
mixture running rich as hell
dealer on Friday...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (VeeRsixx)*

UPS brought springs
Eibach's ordered from Tire Rack
Now I need Bilsteins


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

She's a box with wheels
Though sometimes one-sidedly, 
I always love her
Volkswagen power:
Small number is deceptive 
Because Vee-Dub lies
My car is perfect
Many must add ugly fins
Hehehe, I laugh
Zealot or fanboy?
I can only speak that way
Otherwise it breaks
The foot reaches floor
The car is a hurricane
but its not for long
Writing this haiku,
It amuses me so much
But, for you, I stop


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 8:55 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_But, for you, I stop

Aww. I was enjoying them.
*><*


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Aww. I was enjoying them.
*><* 

Haha! An excuse
This means no one can complain
I will continue:
I sit in the shop...
There are many new models
I hope mine can't see
(My Volkswagen,
When I look at other cars,
It becomes jealous)
The new Scirocco,
It is never comming here
That is such a shame
I am quite saddened
We do not get the good ones
Europe always does
We do get one thing:
Ours are quite a bit cheaper
Many cost half price
The dealer network
We are forced to buy from them
That's unfortunate
Speaking of dealers,
Perhaps if it weren't for them
My car would be fixed


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 10:16 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

Find a good tuner
Cause they are invaluable
F the dealerships
*><*


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

time for the clay bar
black magic pearl so fine
the labor of love...


----------



## jsalzman (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re:*

Got myself a Dub.
A loaded Mark 5 Jetta.
Goodbye Stratus Coupe.


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

Jetta with problems
Me with limited knowledge
Too much time spent here


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Re: (jsalzman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsalzman* »_Got myself a Dub.
A loaded Mark 5 Jetta.
Goodbye Stratus Coupe.

Stratus coupes look good
but Chrysler trannies suck *ss
you are better off








Congrats on the Jetta.

_Modified by 92mkII at 3:49 PM 4-24-2008_


_Modified by 92mkII at 8:21 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## jsalzman (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *92mkII* »_
Status coupes look good
but Chrysler trannies suck *ss
you are better off








Congrats on the Jetta.

_Modified by 92mkII at 3:49 PM 4-24-2008_

I had the 2002 R/T Coupe. That's basically a Mitsubishi Eclipse with a Dodge body (and slightly longer). It had a Mitsubishi branded V6 with 4 speed AutoStick. Either way, the transmission went 86,000 miles under my watch with only one fluid exchange. I'll miss it for a while, I'm sure.
Unless the dealer sells it over the weekend, I'll probably get to drive it again as a loaner car for a day or two while the Jetta is in for agreed upon service.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jsalzman)*

Hella spaces in lot
Five dubs clustered together
smart, anonymous


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

nice day for a drive
got thirty-five MPG
love my VR6


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (nachtmusik)*

V6 30V
Is thirstier than yours is
but not by too much...


----------



## population inversion (Mar 18, 2007)

Body color wheels
Custom Recaro seating
Helios Legend


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus*

To love a Passat
Is to have an affair wiith
A fickle fraulein.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*

Jew in a Passat:
Mein Gott! Vhat vas eye THEENKING!!
It's a mixed marriage!


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*

Oil sludge is bad,
Missing paperwork is worse.
It's Catch-22.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*

Stephen Hawking knows
Black holes swallow everything
And Vee Dub Cust Serv.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*

Two guys in a bar,
One Audi, one Vee Dubya,
Guess which one's crying.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*

In spring when buds bloom,
And Passats head off to shops,
Hondas still don't woo.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*

Safety first with kids
Mama loves the blue dash lights,
Daddy wants more boost.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*

German Brazilian
Samba oder oompapa
futebol und Fußball?
It worked for Gisele
And it works for some v-dubs
more than we might know


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (witzeroo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *witzeroo* »_Jew in a Passat:
Mein Gott! Vhat vas eye THEENKING!!
It's a mixed marriage!
















*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (xenniferx)*

Oh, our volkswagens,
Good to us and us to them,
wish we had three more...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

Need more parking space
And understanding neighbors
and maybe a tarp...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

New springs and new shocks,
struts, tie rods, and boots, as well,
New stance coming soon...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

I love that you keep this thread moving. I've been feeling v uninspired as of late.
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (xenniferx)*

^You have Vdub love
Seek and find it within you
Oneness with your dub


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

I dumped my girlfriend
I got to keep the Jetta
She can go f off
(I'm not really that bitter, just couldn't make the haiku work the way I wanted it)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (92mkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92mkII* »_I dumped my girlfriend
I got to keep the Jetta
She can go f off
(I'm not really that bitter, just couldn't make the haiku work the way I wanted it)

Less bitter. Take your pick:
I dumped my girlfriend
I got to keep the Jetta
Its my real girlfriend
I dumped my girlfriend
I got to keep the Jetta
Guess who's the winner
I dumped my girlfriend
I got to keep the Jetta
Where the real love is
*><*


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Haikus (xenniferx)*

My girl, my Jetta,
And that foxy new Passat,
High maintenance all.


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: VW Haikus (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I dumped my girlfriend
I got to keep the Jetta
Guess who's the winner
*><* 

That's way better than mine.
BTW, I've gotten more amusement out of this thread than I thought I would.


_Modified by 92mkII at 9:33 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (92mkII)*

I've got me two girls,
little one and hot mama,
_and _they are dubbers


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

We fight over keys,
But it ends with "honey please",
and off we all go...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

GLI: funnest
Mk4 is mamas putt-putt
Passat: comfy cruise


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

"It's my car", "No, mine"
Well...we're married so it's both
posession: 9/10's


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_"It's my car", "No, mine"
Well...we're married so it's both
posession: 9/10's

I have the answer
My Europlate says Jagchick
What man would drive that?
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (xenniferx)*

Ummm...my wife won't let me answer that?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Ummm...my wife won't let me answer that?









She reads over your shoulder as you post?








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (xenniferx)*

Only the good ones I show her!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

Went to Monterey
for Bilstein shocks and struts
smiling all the way


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: VW Haikus (flygliii)*

always have one light 
that just refuses to work
they seem to take turns


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (92mkII)*

^Unless it's your "turns"








For me it's always revers...
3 cars, 2 no lights...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (92mkII)*

Bulb you're sure is burned
Miraculously comes on
Yay! Bad connection!
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Haikus (xenniferx)*

Opened drivers door
Put in the key, started her,
And went for a drive...


----------



## kDawgg (Jun 22, 2007)

sound of vr6
my foot down on the pedal
windows down, i smile


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (kDawgg)*

Sound of my turbo
Will always kill a bad mood
1.8T stock
*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 9:28 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Sound of 16 valves,
cams and Techtonics exhaust,
sweet off canyon walls
Tunnels, concrete jungle,
On-ramps or just cruising 'long
always amazes


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

'Long?
You cheater.








*><*


----------



## hendrixfan53 (Nov 21, 2007)

Beetles are so fun
I want to go on a trip
in my old bug.
The Karmann ghia,
it is not a real sports car,
without a transplant.
you say it's too slow
but it still beat your civic
VW wins.

_Modified by hendrixfan53 at 1:43 PM 5-25-2008_

_Modified by hendrixfan53 at 2:57 PM 5-25-2008_


_Modified by hendrixfan53 at 5:29 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## kDawgg (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (hendrixfan53)*

^ isnt VW 4 syllables?


----------



## hendrixfan53 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (kDawgg)*

oops







I'll fix it real quick.


----------



## kDawgg (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (hendrixfan53)*

"in my VW Bug" still has too many syllables


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (kDawgg)*

High priced gas, oh well
I still go far on ten bucks
My m.p.g.'s rock


----------



## hendrixfan53 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (kDawgg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kDawgg* »_"in my VW Bug" still has too many syllables









Thanks for pointing it out







I'll fix that too










_Modified by hendrixfan53 at 5:33 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_'Long?
You cheater.








*><* 

Hey t'worked!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Sheepskin seatcovers
Make me feel like bus driver
'Cause I sit too high
Yeah, I know they're new
And they would be real comfy,
But that raised height blows...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Mk2 I washed you,
We went to the gtg,
After gassing up


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Crappy Corrado
What will be broken today?
Endless money pit.
VR6 motor
cams and chip installed inside
makes pain worthwhile


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jeffTOTHEMAX)*

GLI's all clean
Shiney and gassed up, too,
Gonna drive her more.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

I miss my phatnoise
New headunit on Friday
Simply cannot wait
*><*


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Open road calls me
Its been too long since we've met
I remember you-


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*

I need a parts car
Saw one sitting in the weeds
Owner not found


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (92mkII)*

Figure out how to
get rid of my loud lifters?
Burning my money.
VR6 problems.
Reliability what?
Drink away the pain.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jeffTOTHEMAX)*

Time to post again
Due to love of the V-dub
and drive-time smiling


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Got my headunit
Has good sound and mp3s
Car's way better now
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Got a new charger,
factory, solar powered,
What is this, Prius?


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Exhaust fell apart
So now I have an excuse
to order tt


----------



## aberke (Oct 6, 2004)

Bam goes the window
Beep goes the retarded horn
Thump thump goes my heart


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (aberke)*

Regulators suck
And don't fit with your Gestalt
oh well, the rest does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kDawgg (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

damn R32
candy white, dirt all over
i will wash you soon


----------



## So Fast its EVIL (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_Turbo is in limp
It only does it sometimes
Please be a sensor!
*><* 

HAHAHAHAHAHA....nice
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (So Fast its EVIL)*

Now a soft handle
It works but it flops a bit
Dang sucky trim bits


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

Replaced the exhaust
Just replaced the battery
What will go wrong next?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (92mkII)*

New shocks, struts, and springs,
Eibach Pro-kit and Bilsteins,
I pronounce it "-stines"


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Tiny tornado
In my passenger floorboard
Always spins clockwise
*><*


----------



## HeadSetJones (Mar 7, 2008)

Flattened Grass-fields why (5) 
Jen's Gti caused it man (7)
Last Night Were You Drunk? (5)


----------



## HeadSetJones (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (HeadSetJones)*











_Modified by HeadSetJones at 6:50 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (HeadSetJones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadSetJones* »_









_Modified by HeadSetJones at 6:50 AM 7-27-2008_

I was too tired to fix it.








><


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Your grass will grow back
unlike worn out motor mounts,
'specially hydros


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Cracked this rim AGAIN
Should I replace just the one,
Or get all new wheels?
*><*


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

What the hell, EPC light?
You give me reason no to,
But I still love you..


----------



## Fevah (Nov 17, 2002)

On the vortex now
Forget what I came here for
Got lost in this thread


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

New style 4Motion,
Transverse ain't like longitude,
"Fugazi," I say.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (witzeroo)*

Rear anti-sway bar
Soon to be on the wagon,
Control that rear end...


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

Passat, Jetta, Golf,
Vanagon, Taureg... Tiguan?
Scirocco or bust !!!


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

The clutch feels worn down
replaced, inspected, hated
It was the cable
Reverse gear chatter
Turns into loud explosion
and new curse word found


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

Wheel bearing issues
Quickly solved with a Franklin
and a case of beer
Electrical woes
require time and patience
and a case of beer


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (bbourdon)*

Does well on road trips,
kid to school and groceries,
and all in between


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

Small rubber pieces
cost less than a five dollar bill.
Shifter feels like new.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

I had a Supercharged GTI
I sold it for a new rabbit
my new rabbit is slow.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

the above is sad
Rabbits make you quite humble
rabbits are shiny


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

five seven five, man.
and easier than it seems,
dub love to you, though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Climb into my new Rabbit
Shifting hand glows red; Dash Blue
horay, no more crayon smell


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

sold my jetta long ago
two thousand and one point eight Tea
freedom! gremlins sold with jetta


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

reverse lights are back,
even intermittently's
better than never


----------



## autie. (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

saw one,
fell in love, 
and now own one.
cheezy maybe


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (autie.)*

a line with five sounds
then a line with seven sounds
then five sounds again:
Volkswagen Jetta,
Golf, Passat, and Corrado,
New and old beetles.
Tiguan, Touareg,
Scirocco, Cabriolet,
Caddy, Eurovan.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Sweet lil Corrado
Right down the street from my house
Has a FOR SALE sign
Too much love for mine
Could not possibly sell it
Its nice to dream, though.
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Audi 4000
Quattro down the street for sale,
tempted...wife vetoes
I tell her it's cheap,
she says no space and no time,
but...what's hers is mine
Loophole doesn't work,
though I am her mechanic,
And I would share it...


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Audi 4000
Quattro down the street for sale,
tempted...wife vetoes
I tell her it's cheap,
she says no space and no time,
but...what's hers is mine
Loophole doesn't work,
though I am her mechanic,
And I would share it...



Ask, "is it worth it?" 
remember, no pain no gain
She'll get over it.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Sometimes it may be easier
to beg a loved one for apology
then to ask for permission


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (92mkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92mkII* »_Ask, "is it worth it?" 
remember, no pain no gain
She'll get over it.









Hard to hide a car,
One that's noisy from afar,
but I'm no liar
Oh, she'd like it too,
And would soon get used to it,
But we have no space.
GLI could go
In order to make more space...
OH HELL NO IT WON"T!!!
That Q would be fun:
Wintertime jounts to the snow
or playing Pikes Peak...
Walter Rohrl, I'm not,
nor she Michelle Mouton, but,
pretending is fun.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_Sometimes it may be easier
to beg a loved one for apology
then to ask for permission

Dude. None of your posts here are *haiku* poems!
hai-ku
1. a major form of Japanese verse, written in *17 syllables divided into 3 lines of 5, 7, and 5 syllables*, and employing highly evocative allusions and comparisons, often on the subject of nature or one of the seasons.
2. a poem written in this form.
Proceed.








*><*


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

German auto parts
not only fix my Jetta;
keep wallet empty


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

What will break this week?
Fixed the wheel bearing last week.
Money's on coil pack.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: (bbourdon)*

"Coil," like fire,
One or multi syllables?
Like Vee Dub Oo Ya.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

And another thing,
Apologies get offered,
Not begged of loves ones.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re:*

New set of Dunlops,
Vibrate for riding pleasure,
Wifey's more than mine.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Dude. None of your posts here are *haiku* poems!
hai-ku
1. a major form of Japanese verse, written in *17 syllables divided into 3 lines of 5, 7, and 5 syllables*, and employing highly evocative allusions and comparisons, often on the subject of nature or one of the seasons.
2. a poem written in this form.
Proceed.








*><* 


Oh. I thought it was 3/5/3 Words, not syllables. My bad... LOL


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (witzeroo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *witzeroo* »_"Coil," like fire,
One or multi syllables?
Like Vee Dub Oo Ya.

Coil and fire;
Each one has two syllables,
Unless you're Southern.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

^ You were doing 5/7/5 words I just noticed and is an interesting approach. You were a poet and you didn't even know it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Onward:

Kid off to Kinder
We all went in the Passat
looking out winders
Parked 3 blocks away
on my shoulders to new school
silent we walk back


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

i think i own twelve
the vw bug has bit me
i should sell a few
the girlfriend hates them
she would not like another
i should dump her soon
new update on her
she just bought a domestic
and she got the boot
more parking space now
the useless bitch is long gone
new projects to come
J
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (J-86)*

Pistons: we've fourteen
Valves: we have seventy-one
but cars are just three.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_The hugest smile
Is what comes over my face
When my dub works right
*><* 

most ridiclously true!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (16vPrincess)*

Intermittent lights,
thankfully the reverse ones,
worked thrice in six months...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Intermittent lights,
thankfully the reverse ones,
worked thrice in six months...









Reverse lights, I've got
Doesn't make much difference
Can't see isht, backwards
*><*


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

First "coil," now "difference,"
Syllables grow like poppies
In the Vee Dub spring.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Reverse lights, I've got
Doesn't make much difference
Can't see isht, backwards 

Yeah, but with lights on
others can see you better
no pokey dub rear


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

Took out my headlights
Put 'em back, now I can't see
Help me aim 'em, please.
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

See? You do need lights!
Forward, backward, whatever,
it's still good to see...
Do you have plastic
adjusters behind the lights?
They're easy to use


----------



## TheAmazingDave (May 23, 2008)

Volkswagen Passat
You Look Mean In Forrest Green
Where is my **** pan?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (TheAmazingDave)*

GLI sits dry
actually getting dusty
oh...when will it rain?


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_GLI sits dry
actually getting dusty
oh...when will it rain?

I lol'ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

Twist and pull the knob.
New fog lights illuminate
the poor little squirrel.
Sorry, lil' rodent,
animal sacrifice makes
the VW gods pleased.



_Modified by bbourdon at 5:53 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (bbourdon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbourdon* »_I lol'ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please don't mock my car
She has feelings too, you know,
though I ignore them...


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

Three hundred dollars
will add a compressor to
appease butt dyno.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (bbourdon)*

Thinking of a chip
for the two point eight vee six
not much else out there


----------



## Asians_Dub_Too (Aug 14, 2008)

Just bought a wolfsburg
did u know Asians dub too
My wolfie eats rice


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Asians_Dub_Too)*

Mk2 and Mk4
Seen clearly on Google maps,
Say "cheese", they see you!!!


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (bbourdon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbourdon* »_Twist and pull the knob.
New fog lights illuminate
the poor little squirrel.
Sorry, lil' rodent,
animal sacrifice makes
the VW gods pleased.
_Modified by bbourdon at 5:53 AM 8-14-2008_

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (92mkII)*

Key gets batteries,
now doors open all the time,
well, when supposed to...


----------



## rudmad (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Passat Alarm, why 
do you taunt me so. You know 
I hate suprises.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (rudmad)*

But, it's so quiet, 
that honk when locking the doors,
like a wheezing swan.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Door lock module
Why are you always broken?
Yup, left my lights on
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Why two batteries
in the B5's key thingy
when Mk4 gets one?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Why two batteries
in the B5's key thingy
when Mk4 gets one?

Honestly, no idea
Maybe its because we rule?
A guess on my part








*><*


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Thinking of a chip
for the two point eight vee six
not much else out there

Get a twin turbo
It will blow your mind away
gas it to the max!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (morbs_gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morbs_gt* »_Get a twin turbo
It will blow your mind away
gas it to the max!


Thanks! Going with chip
making an appointment soon,
no shipping hassles
Turbos too involved,
I want to keep it simple,
and like how it drives


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_

Thanks! Going with chip
making an appointment soon,
no shipping hassles
Turbos too involved,
I want to keep it simple,
and like how it drives

Ohh I get your point
chip's always better than stock,
hope it suits your needs.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (morbs_gt)*

Thanks! Might if younger.
"Project" is still GLI,
sixteen valves of fun...

I'll find out soon, eh?
Not much of a diff'rence though
It should be fun still...


----------



## bbourdon (Jun 13, 2006)

Boost was bad idea.
Sold it and made some loot.
Now the car is slammed!


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (bbourdon)*

Want to sell my wheels
posted them to no avail
need them gone asap!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (morbs_gt)*

Cracked wheel from pothole
Was riding on the steelie
New wheel and new spare
Fuel injector cleaned
Drives like a buttery dream
Like an orgasm
My car is complete
Face is locked into a grin
Must look like a fool
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Rear sway-bar and chipped
added to Eibach/Bilsteins
better in twisties
Heck, better on hills
and even going straight, too
better overall


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*

It doesn't roll back
and the cops hate the loud noise
but I love to drive


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (apexT)*

Yeah, forward is best,
I highly recommend it,
reverse can be fun
Wait! With cars, OK?
I mean, reverse in cars, K?
Just while driving...d'oh!
Nevermind...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

First, the car runs great
Better than you've ever dreamed
Then, the Check Engine.
><


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xenniferx)*

Found a new button
Behind B5's cruise control
for steering wheel lights
Radio controls
and cruise control switches, too,
those ones, on and off


----------



## absolutelyspiffy (May 18, 2008)

love my G T I
Its broken, but can be fixed
with cost of starving

:[


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (absolutelyspiffy)*

Better than a Jag
Service won't cost you 5 grand
Well...hopefully not!


----------



## HeadSetJones (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Hey Jen i used one of your poems in a class project of mine hope you don't mind!








We had to find a lot of different poems use different types of poetic devices like Allusion, Rhyme, Imagery, ect... Anyway at the end we got to choose a poem we considered our favorite. Well I thought I might as well make it about dubs so ..; 
Here is what it looked like 
My Favorite poem.
“Volkswagen Haiku “
The hugest smile
Is what comes over my face
When my dub works right
By xenniferx (A Vwvortex member and my sister-in-law)
This is a Haiku. This is about my sister-in-law’s '02 GTI 1.8T in Reflex Silver. She loves it to death and will never stop loving it and I can see why, it being such a great looking car and all. This is a great poem for a great car that was on a great website. 
We also had to include a clip art or picture of some kind so I included this one


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (HeadSetJones)*

Modded TDI
200 lb-ft of torque
50 MPG
Running in limp mode
What's wrong: MAF, VNT or
N75?
MAF being pronunced as a word.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (HeadSetJones)*

Vortex just ate my post. 
*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 10:21 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Wait, I see no post,
the one I just ran into,
...replied to with this


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

Spend so much on it
How much does it think I have?
Broke for GTI
><


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (xenniferx)*

Soon another trip:
chains, gas, Draw-Tite carrier
WAIT!!! Wife and kid, too!!!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

^ Now one to Disney,
WBC final,
gotta pack again!!!


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

as fast as it goes
one fifty five on quattro
T T for the win
i think thats correct i haven't written a haiku in a while


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (skineepuppy)*

^ Yes, you got it right.
I revived our GLI,
Off to drive and grin


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (flygliii)*

I hate stealership
That will cost me _how much_ cash?
FTL... hate life


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Haiku (BuPsychBass)*

Want I Eurovan,
No, not one of them Touran's,
Just a Eurovan.


----------

